
The high tech war on Tibetan communication - mbrundle
https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/27/the-high-tech-war-on-tibetan-communication/
======
mbrundle
It's sobering to read that they know that WeChat is flawed and yet continue to
use it because solutions like Telegram won't be adopted widely enough by the
community.

